# EAA windicator



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Does any one know about the EAA windicator.I was looking at my local GS web site and saw this is the same price as a used revolver I want.I did a lil digging and found that EAA is an italian design company and imports from europe.The windicator is made in germany by a company named Weihrauch.The company has a long history in especially manufacturing air rifles.These are high quality ones not just cheap junk.Germany has a rep for producing some of the finest technical products in the world.I cant find any bad press on it yet and would like to see what you may know.I like the 6 shot capability and life time warranty.Seems EAA is based in fla. and is an imprter.


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

I have 2 of them. A 2".357 mag and a 4" .357 mag. I carry the 2" all the time and have never had a lick of problem with it. it has clode to 2000 rounds thru it, most being .357. The 4" locked up on me after about 5 rounds of .357 mag. sent it back to EAA and for repairs, got it back in around 2 weeks and have not had any trouble with it since. They shoot good are accurate and thier costumer service is great.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks


----------

